# Skip to FIRST post



## Nunty

Good morning and Happy Sunday!

Sometimes when I am reading responses pretty far down a long thread, I'd like to see the original post to refresh my (feeble) memory. Is there a quick way to do that besides scrolling back up?

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

There is a link Top at the bottom of the page. Won't help much if you are in the middle. 

So: No, not to my knowledge.

Jana


----------



## Moogey

If you hit the "Home" button on the keyboard it'll bring you all the way to the very top of the screen -- all in one click! If you hit "End" it'll bring you to the very bottom of the page. Other than that, I don't think there's an easier way 

Hope it helps!

-M


----------



## jester.

Another possibility: There is a "scroll bar" on the right side of your browser window. There are arrows at the top and at the bottom. In between there's a "block".
Click on that block, hold the mouse botton and move the block up and down. When you are at the top of the thread, release the button. Like this you can scroll quite quickly.


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, everyone! I must not be the only lazy one if there are so many different possibilities...


----------



## Jana337

Moogey said:


> If you hit the "Home" button on the keyboard it'll bring you all the way to the very top of the screen -- all in one click! If you hit "End" it'll bring you to the very bottom of the page. Other than that, I don't think there's an easier way


In IE yes, in Firefox no. Firefox users, be cautious - keys such as Home, Page up, Page down, End and even arrows will often work like the Back and Forward buttons.

Jana


----------



## Moogey

Jana337 said:


> In IE yes, in Firefox no. Firefox users, be cautious - keys such as Home, Page up, Page down, End and even arrows will often work like the Back and Forward buttons.
> 
> Jana



Hmm, are you sure? I'm using Firefox and I don't have this issue!

-M


----------



## Jana337

Within this thread, I can use page up, page down but not when I am at the top. If I click on CS, none of the four works. Sometimes I can do one move, either upwards or downwards, but then it ceases to react. Usual issues that Firefox users encounter on the web. 

Jana


----------



## Moogey

Jana337 said:


> Within this thread, I can use page up, page down but not when I am at the top. If I click on CS, none of the four works. Sometimes I can do one move, either upwards or downwards, but then it ceases to react. Usual issues that Firefox users encounter on the web.
> 
> Jana



Hmm, I don't think I have that problem. However, if you have multiple tabs open and you have one tab selected and you hit home, it'll bring you to the first tab and end will bring you to the last tab. It doesn't seem to do anything funny with Page Up or Down for me. (But also I'm using Firefox 2.0 Beta 1, which is a cutting-edge release. However, I used to use 1.5 and I didn't notice any strange functionality with these buttons then either.)

-M


----------



## maxiogee

Nun-Translator said:


> Good morning and Happy Sunday!
> 
> Sometimes when I am reading responses pretty far down a long thread, I'd like to see the original post to refresh my (feeble) memory. Is there a quick way to do that besides scrolling back up?
> 
> Thanks!



On a Macintosh one can use the key combination of the command-key and the  page-up arrow. This brings you to the top of the page.
Unfortunately there is no opposite action which would return one to where one had been.


----------

